# Spookiness, hyperalert - ulcers? Experience?



## tpup (Oct 14, 2010)

I have an 8 yr old Warmblood gelding. He comes from GOOD lines. He was gelded late, sat in field for 7 yrs, and then was broke, only to be too spooky for the person who had him. (we did learn however that after only a few months under saddle, he was taken to a hunter type pace and after that, he became quickly unwanted  We suspect something may have happened there - a fall, flip, injury) I tracked down his original breeder - she said he was "normal" but woke up from gelding "a different horse mentally" (spooky, sensitive, nervous). We got him in somewhat of a rescue situation. He literally trembled at the site of his water moving. Would rear in cross ties. He has a history with us over last year of bucking/panicking HARD with little to no warning with certain riders (Sadly, me!). (no pain, palpation, saddle fit checked, several vet appts, chiro treated when we first got him a year ago) On the ground he is reasonable. Loves ground work and he is extremely smart. But one must be vigilant about his propensity to spook. He is VERY looky. He is extremely athletic, gorgeous mover. Our main reason for taking him was to get him out of the situation where he was which wasn't good. When we tried to ride him after letting him settle at my trainer's barn, he bucked me and an advanced eventer off within steps of mounting block. Then he stopped and looked "sorry". (did not run off) We had him checked for pain - vets, chiro, teeth done, saddle. A few pain points were treated. Rechecked and was fine. He was ridden/trained successfully this winter/spring by a very good male trainer (adv. eventer, soft and quiet personality but firm - sticks to saddle) Interestingly, NEVER offered to buck but does ride in the beginning like a ball of rubber bands about to burst. He had him going over low crossrails in an indoor, took him on a few trail rides W/T/C.

I moved him to our new farm/home early summer. He is turned out 24/7 with two quiet geldings. Tried to ride him after he settled. Panicked from different spooky items and I believe him not being happy/feeling confined in round pen. Bucked me off hard. Note: this is rodeo type bucking. Something I just cannot sit. I have firmly decided I will not be riding him. Ever. However, I would like him to be more sensible on the ground if he stays here, and/or have the male trainer work with him for a few more months with goal of finding him an advanced home where he can have a productive "job" (with full disclosure of course and right of first refusal). But I digress...

The bigger issue is: now at my home/farm, I am able to watch his behaviour in the field from my home 24/7. He will go from quiet, sweet (like head on your shoulder sweet) to some days just worried, trotting around, stressing and just major anxiety.  I have LONG suspected possible ulcers. He is an easy keeper, gets a handful of 14/6 feed and I am now moving him to Alum which is super low sugar and corn/soy free - he is on Quiessence and a probiotic.. He is turned out 24/7 with my 2 quiet geldings. At feed time, he paws while eating. Yesterday he took a few bites, backed up very "looky", passed gas, ate more, pawed. He herds the other 2 around often especially around feeding time. In general the last few weeks he is very crabby around feeding time. Trots the fenceline. Won't let me put his fly mask on.

He had a rash/shoulder scratch that was inflamed for a few days and I gave him half Previcox for 2 days to treat the inflammation. On those days he was noticeably calmer which makes me think there is pain SOMEWHERE. He is sound, moving fine. But I am noticing the more "stressy" behaviour around feeding time.

I am strongly considering trying ulcer treatment for 7-14 days (would use Gastroguard and do it "right") 

My general question is, has anyone had experience with a SUPER hyperalert, spooky horse that found ulcers, treated and it improved? I am running out of ideas with him. I'd love or him to stay here. We are building a barn - it will be done in a month and alot of it depends on how he does with normal life on the ground when the barn is done. (grooming, baths, etc). He did all of that at my trainer's barn where he was boarded for almost a year,but he was still spooky, worried about where his friends were, and at times unmanageable on CERTAIN days....other days calm as can be.

The frustrating part is when he is a sweetheart, he really is one. I can't help but wonder if the gelding set off a chain reaction (from the meds, which alot of horses can be very sensitive to)...and that he developed ulcers, and that symptoms come/go. He is not flinchy tacking up but VERY sensitive to the leg. Like your boot brushing his side can lurch him forward. He is very much a "go" horse and not for me, but I am 100% open to keeping him here and letting him mature a few years, and then trying to have the male trainer retrain him and find him a riding home. I just want him to be happy and if we do ever find him another owner, I want to set him up for success. I don't want to "sell him" or make money on him. Just want him to be happy, calm and enjoy life - riding or not. I just have a gut feel something is wrong "inside" that he is feeling.

Anyone have ulcer experience with horse "like" this one?? I had an old horse with ulcers but he was a HARD keeper, had a terrible coat, and other signs. I could trailer him for scoping but he trailers terribly and I don't want to stress him further. I suppose it's possible for a scope to be brought here when my barn is done. But I am inclined to try the ulcer treatment for 2 wks to see if there is a noticeable improvement. Any thoughts??


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Ulcers can cause a personality change. When I bought my mare she was a wreck. It turned out her ulcers were so bad she was anemic.

That said he could have some brain damage especially if he didn't get enough oxygen during surgery. Or he may have overdosed on the meds.

I knew a weanling who was absolutely crazy. She went neurological, went blind and had to be pts. I think she had something wrong prior to that. Even with consistent handling she was just crazy to the point of being dangerous.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

While it does sound like he's got some pretty major 'holes' in his training, it does sound like he is abnormally 'spooky' too. After study & experience into nutrition in recent years, this doesn't surprise me. Balanced nutrition is important, but (more) recent research indicates that conventionally accepted Ca/Mg ratios are WAY out and that most horses are deficient in this mineral. It also depends on lifestyle, diet, stress levels... as to how much a horse needs. Eg. high sugar/starch diets and chronic - even if only 'low grade' - stress(be that physical or mental, such as new situations, stabling, herd upsets...) depletes Mg stores & causes the horse to need more. Supping extra Mg has also helped gut function & metabolic probs.

Magnesium has long been associated with behaviour & is in most 'calming supps', and I have personally experienced many 'high strung' horses become far more 'chilled' when fed extra. Potassium and protein are a couple of other 'ingredients' that conventionally are thought to be not problematic in oversupply, but recent studies suggest otherwise, including affecting behaviour.


----------



## tpup (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks 4horses and Loosie. I do think he is spookier than some, but I don't think he is crazy. He does well on the longe line, learns fast, and when he was ridden by the trainer, he trail rode softly and quietly. He also ponies beautifully. We have taken him ponied to trails, group rides (just at a walk) He is definitely a horse that needs to settle in but I can't help but wonder especially since his worst behaviour was centered around his moves, if it's belly related. He had a half previcox yesterday for his shoulder wound and was an absolute DOLL in the field yesterday. Calm, quiet. Makes me wonder if it's masking other pain. (the shoulder thing is more inflammation than pain and the Previcox seems to be helping it heal)

I do know he has holes in his training and that he will always be too much horse for me. He would make a fantastic endurance horse - he is small for a warmblood - 15.1 or so but can go, go go and rarely tires or breathes heavy.

Loosie, he is on Quiessence. Should we try even more Mg? The vet will be here for Fall shots this week. I am going to ask her about the ulcers.


----------

